# Watt Meter, Whoah!!!



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I love neat old stuff like that. It's weird that it says direct current. Any idea if it was still working or what it was connected to?


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Big John said:


> I love neat old stuff like that. It's weird that it says direct current. Any idea if it was still working or what it was connected to?


No clue, I dint have time to open anything up. My guess would be its not in use. If its not, it's pretty cool that it was left there all these years. It's probably from the very early 1900's, if not late 1800's.


----------



## micbev (May 15, 2013)

Awesome! Love stuff like that. I am quiet sure it isn't working. Should have tried to buy it off of them. Awsome piece cant be to many of those in circulation.


----------



## ugly1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Meters like this one were in use in New York City 'till 2001 when Con Edison discontinued the distribution of direct current.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

i collect meters like this, but have seen few DC units. most are AC.i belive i would go back & buy this one!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I would love to add that to my collection


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

Very cool vintage watt meter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldStarElectrical said:


> Very cool vintage water meter. Thanks for sharing!


WATER METER ?????



I hope you mean Watt meter !


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> WATER METER ?????
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you mean Watt meter !


Ha, of course. Just a typo.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ugly1 said:


> Meters like this one were in use in New York City 'till 2001 when Con Edison discontinued the distribution of direct current.


 IIRC, it was the late 60's, when WEPCO discontinued DC distribution in downtown Milwaukee.
I understand, they furnished rectifiers for the existing DC loads, such as elevators. 
Everything else, the customer had to change.


----------

